# [SOLVED] USB Overcurrent

## Tuxuser

Maybe I'm lacking of the right search capabilities but I could not find a recent and ultimate answer to my problem. 

On 4 out of 6 USB ports I can't connect USB devices like memory sticks which means they are not recognized at all. What can I do? The sticks are perfectly running on the remaining two ports.

Below are some system messages

/var/log/messages says (as well as dmesg):

Jun 14 19:52:44 Tux_64 usb 2-3: USB disconnect, address 2

Jun 14 19:53:35 Tux_64 hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

Jun 14 19:53:35 Tux_64 hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2

Jun 14 19:53:36 Tux_64 hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 3

Jun 14 19:53:36 Tux_64 hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 4

Jun 14 19:53:36 Tux_64 hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 5

Jun 14 19:53:36 Tux_64 hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 6

lsusb tells me:

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000

  idProduct          0x0000

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 ohci_hcd

  iProduct                2 OHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:02.1

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             3

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0002

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Ganged overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x6c

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0x3e

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000

  idProduct          0x0000

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 ohci_hcd

  iProduct                2 OHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:02.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             3

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0002

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Ganged overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x6c

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0x3e

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000

  idProduct          0x0000

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:02.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             6

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

    TT think time 8 FS bits

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x6c

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0x3e

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

   Port 6: 0000.0100 power

Last edited by Tuxuser on Sat Jun 16, 2007 11:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xanadu

Did you build the box, or was it from some company (Dell, Gateway, etc.)?  Did you then have to put all the (damn...) conductors for the USB ports on the Mother Board?

If yes to both of those, my first and only guess is that you made a boo boo on some of the pins.  IIRC, it's 8 wires port: + and - for each conductor in a USB port which there is four AND it's a bit more important from there as the power and the data can't be messed up.  My guess is the power leads are on the data pins, thus odd power problems with the ports.

I'd suggest to check the schematic (yet   :Smile:   ) again and verify (again!  :Laughing:  ) that the leads are on the right pins.

Other than that, I'm clueless since I've never seen that error.

----------

## Tuxuser

One: I build the box. 

Two: Actually they worked since last week then (after I was after way too many months out of broadband) I completely rebuild gentoo for being up-to date.

----------

## Tuxuser

Obviously my USB ports were actually fried for what reason ever - the message was correct. A fuse is blown on the mainboard.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Xanadu

 *Tuxuser wrote:*   

> Obviously my USB ports were actually fried for what reason ever - the message was correct. A fuse is blown on the mainboard.  

 

Ouch!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Man, that really stinks.  I guess your house/apartment/flat/whatever-it's-called-in-over-there got hit by lightning or something?  I feel for ya, man.  I hope you recover soon.  I know how I'd feel if my main machine suddenly died like that.

----------

